# Newb



## MSR32 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hello,

I have recently purchased a '94 R32 GTR whilst I am working in Japan, and plan on taking it back to the UK with me next September. 

I'll no doubt tap into the wealth of knowledge on this site over the coming months/years.

Cheers,
Matt


----------

